# Questions I find myself always asking...



## TUGBrian

not a day goes by where I dont get an email about someone trying (unsuccessfully) to sell their timeshare.

I nearly always ask the same questions:

*1. Have you read the how to sell article*

a: I almost always...without fail...get a yes to this, however immediately after the individual will ask a specific question thats answered in great detail in the article that leads me to believe they were lying to me =)

*2. Have you tried to give it away for $1*

a: almost always this answer is no.  However also almost always the individual are not opposed to the idea of just giving it to someone...this always perplexes me.


*3. Have you asked the resort HOA/BOD if they will take it back?  *

a: I regularly get a no to this, but I will admit that more and more folks have at the very least contacted their resorts and received less than useful advice on how to proceed...and those that have specifically asked if they can give the unit back are usually told no the first time.

*4. Have you tried to list it and offer to pay the buyer a bonus, or prepay next years maint fee to sweeten the deal?*

a: I have yet to have a single person tell me yes to this question.  Yet in nearly all these conversations I am told that the person has been contacted (or somehow found) an upfront fee scammer/lawfirm/whatever that will get rid of their timeshare for them for a "fee".   It always amazes me how folks are so willing and eager to pay a fee to a random entity for essentially nothing, but so few are willing to say pay a legitimate buyer that fee if they take it from them etc.

heck, most of these companies that take these timeshares for upfront fees simply relist them on ebay or TUG or redweek etc and offer free closing costs and in many cases a free visa gift card.  What do they care, they already collected many times that amount from the owner in an upfront fee, they make a profit if it sells for any amount!

Oh what the world would be like if every timeshare owner found TUG before trying to sell!


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> ...Oh what the world would be like if every timeshare owner found TUG before trying to sell!



As you have stated, you have learned that people are very lazy.  Finding TUG is not enough.  As easy as it is to get questions answered by reading your articles, they won't take the time to do it.

Many people need power seats, power windows, auto headlight switches etc.

These are the same people who would rather pay someone upfront than take the little effort that it takes to do it on their own.  I'm not saying it's easy to rid yourself of a TS but it's not all that hard.

Face it, that's the world we live in today.  I don't see it getting any better either. When local governments erect signs to tell drivers that "hill blocks view" what are things coming to?  If you can't figure that out on your own, what can you do on your own?


----------



## Passepartout

For many people, particularly when they get older, or have achieved a certain economic level are uncomfortable with *Do-It-Yourself.* They prefer to place tasks in the hands of 'professionals' who have, or profess to have expertise in whatever they could- or should do themselves. This attitude is particularly prevalent when it comes to doing 'professional' stuff. Like Real Estate transactions- and like it or not selling (or buying) a timeshare falls into this category.

Many of us- especially of a certain age or inclination call plumbers to do the 'dirty' stuff we can- but don't want to do. Same with washing upper floor windows, cleaning gutters, and as this aging process continues, we hire people to tie our shoes, help us get dressed, undressed, and bathe.

There is a market for people who will- for a reasonable fee- market unwanted timeshares. It's just that there are so many scammers who want a bigger piece of the economic pie than they deserve, and can't or won't do what they contract to do.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share

These are the same people who spent 10,000 - 50,000 and agreed to pay an additional $ 700 to $ 1,500 annually based on a 2 hour salesman's spin, without doing any research.


----------



## LannyPC

TUGBrian said:


> Oh what the world would be like if every timeshare owner found TUG before trying to sell!



...or if people found TUG before attending a sales presentation (or at least before their rescission period has expired).


----------



## ronparise

rickandcindy23 said:


> *but we cannot get people to pay $4K for a ski week.  *


*

back to one of Brians points

If you cant get people to pay $4000, can you get them to pay $1?

which is more important,  finding someone to take over the mf, or the $4000*


----------



## presley

ronparise said:


> which is more important,  finding someone to take over the mf, or the $4000



+100 to Ron.


----------



## TUGBrian

ronparise said:


> back to one of Brians points
> 
> If you cant get people to pay $4000, can you get them to pay $1?
> 
> which is more important,  finding someone to take over the mf, or the $4000



agree completely...

if you have folks clamoring to give their units back...why would you not offer them to current existing PAYING owners for free?


----------



## Htoo0

LannyPC said:


> ...or if people found TUG before attending a sales presentation (or at least before their rescission period has expired).



My thought exactly!


----------

